# Tool um Prinzipschemas zu Zeichnen



## unwissender22 (18 August 2009)

Suche ein Tool, um möglichst schnell und einfach ein Prinzipschema von Schaltungen mit Relais, Schütz, etc zu zeichnen. 
Es geht mir nicht darum komplette Schaltpläne zu Zeichnen, oder das alles exakt der realität entspricht, eben halt nur ein Prinzipschema... 
Nach möglichkeit wäre eine möglichst grosse Bibliothek mit Relais, etc wünchenswert, sowie die Möglichkeit, eigene Bibliotheken anzulegen...

Kennt jemand so ein Tool? Gibts dies wenn möglich sogar als Freeware??


----------



## marlob (18 August 2009)

Visio sollte das können, OpenOffice Draw auch, oder Dia für Windows.


----------



## leg-gmbh (18 August 2009)

hallo,

splan ist fuer kleines geld zu haben und sollte fuer die beschriebene anwendung ausreichend sein.
www.abacom-online.de/html/*splan*.html

gruss

e.l.


----------

